# 29g Saltwater Journey



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Here it is... been running for just over a month now.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Octavian said:


> Here it is... been running for just over a month now.


NICE!!! I can't wait to start up my 33 gallon. i still need some equiptment but i'll be up and running soon enough.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

put a blenny in there to take care of ure hair algae

I had to deal with hair algae and than cyano bacteria, you dont want to let it get outta hand or it would take months to clear it all up


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good, congrats.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

While looking for new things in my saltwater tank I found this growing in between the live rock... It was happy to get a piece of octopus that I fed my hermit crabs. Anyone know what its official name is? I also found a brown red eyed crab lurking about between the rocks at night. Also, the hair algae is on the decline.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't really know what I'm looking at but I'm guessing that's aiptasia


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Brian said:


> I don't really know what I'm looking at but I'm guessing that's aiptasia


Its the thing located in the centre of the pictures... in the first photo its open; the second photo its eating a piece of sliced octopus.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The way it inflates it's body, it definitely looks like an anemone, but not an aiptasia. Maybe you've got a little mini-carpet nem? Would it be possible to get better pictures of it?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Some tank photograph updates...
1 - Full tank shot
2 - Added two clowns
3 - Added a lawnmower blenny
4 - Purple mushroom frag from tropicalfishlover1220
5 - Picture of the anemone i mentioned previously, it has doubled in size
6 - Riccordia frag from tropicalfishlover1220
7 - Xenia frag from tropicalfishlover1220

Any suggestions what else I could add in terms of fish, shrimp, and corals. Pods are multiplying dramatically; found a four inch red worm last night; a reddish/pink looking slug that is burrowing in the sand; and what appears to be a brittle starfish. Water parameters are looking great right now. Planning on upgrading to a Vertex 100-IN Skimmer.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

that is most likely an anemone. feed it and let if grow  looks nice. 

you can try diataching it from the rock to be sure,


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just an update... Woke up Saturdy morning to find that the anemone split into three separate anemones.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It was a pleasure meeting you today, I hope you enjoy your new frags!  

Tabatha


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the nice frags... Spent the afternoon trying to decide where to place them. Will post picts soon. Hmm... I'm tempted to buy your toadstool again.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Octavian said:


> Thanks for the nice frags... Spent the afternoon trying to decide where to place them. Will post picts soon. Hmm... I'm tempted to buy your toadstool again.


Just say the word and it's yours!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Bought several frags over the past week. So here's some updated pictures. Thanks to Tabatha (Kenya Tree, Purple Xenia, Green Palys, Purple Star Polyp, Devil's Hand and Toadstool frags) and Mr_Brixs (Hammer frag). Will post a better full tank soon.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, I love Ricordea's.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yay, your tank is looking great! The polyp extension on the toadstool looks fantastic, you make me regret selling it to you!  I too like that Ricordea, I may come to you for a frag of that when it grows out.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Some more pictures... The Toadstool was clamped up half of the day but later shed a layer of mucus and opened up nicely later on. Anyone have suggestions on how to move the three anemones without killing them??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Octavian,

Your tank looks awesome man! I've a few questions if you don't mind.

1) Where'd you get the live rock? And good find on the mini nem hitchhiker!

2) What region is the live rock from?

3) What are the dimensions of your tank? Where'd you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Cypher said:


> 1) Where'd you get the live rock? And good find on the mini nem hitchhiker!


Most of the rocks are eco reef rock that came from Bulk Reef Supply. The live rock came from three places - Big Als, Indoor Jungle, and someone selling online.



Cypher said:


> 2) What region is the live rock from?Thanks!


Its a mix and match of a variety of places. I'll buy a piece if I think it looks right in the tank. Most of the rocks are plain eco reef rock which is slowly colouring up nicely. The tank has been running since November 2009.



Cypher said:


> 3) What are the dimensions of your tank? Where'd you get it?


The tank is a regular 29g tank (30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4) that I bought at Big Als. Planning to upgrade to a 40g/50g once we move.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Is that L x W x H? It looks wider than 12" in the pictures...nice arrangement creating the illusion of depth then! I'm kinda looking for a tank thats wider than 12" but not a 40 or 50 gallon tank - not yet anyways.



Octavian said:


> The tank is a regular 29g tank (30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4) that I bought at Big Als. Planning to upgrade to a 40g/50g once we move.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Is that L x W x H? It looks wider than 12" in the pictures...nice arrangement creating the illusion of depth then! I'm kinda looking for a tank thats wider than 12" but not a 40 or 50 gallon tank - not yet anyways.


Yes... 
length 30 1/4
width 12 1/2
height 18 3/4


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Today I noticed that my cleaner shrimp is carrying eggs. Has anyone had any success with these shrimp breeding?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

your tank is looking nice..


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Another tank update... Things are working out great so far. Just some pictures for those interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Octavian said:


> Another tank update... Things are working out great so far. Just some pictures for those interested.


Hey Octavian, things are looking good!
what is the softie (looks like gsp?) behind the sps? if you want to frag your yuma in pic. 5 when it splits, let me know 
what is in your last picture??


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

teemee said:


> what is the softie (looks like gsp?) behind the sps?


That's a green star polyp frag I got from Tabatha.



teemee said:


> what is in your last picture??


The last picture includes a large Toadstool, Green Palys, Purple Star Polyp, an orange Ricordea that is almost done spliiting and a purple mushroom behind the toadstool.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Minor update of my 29 gallon tank. Included two FTS.


----------

